# Lolly (our Chihuahua) gave birth



## CE1985F

Lolly, our Chihuahua, started to go into labour last night! After a long night of waiting she finally gave birth to a little boy at 6:30am, but sadly this was dead.

After more waiting, we could see that Lolly was having trouble so got her to the vets for a C-section. Lolly then gave bith to a beautiful little girl :flrt::flrt::flrt:

Both Lolly and pup are doing very well. 

We will post some pic's later on 2day!


----------



## Amalthea

Poor Lolly and poor pup  Hope Mom and the remaining little girl are doing good and bonding well


----------



## CE1985F

Amalthea said:


> Poor Lolly and poor pup  Hope Mom and the remaining little girl are doing good and bonding well


 
They are bonding very well the pup has been suckling since leaving the vets and Lolly is being protective! : victory:


----------



## CE1985F

Here are a couple of pic's we took on the way home from the vets. We'll get some more later when both Lolly and pup are settled!


----------



## Mrs Mental

:flrt::flrt::flrt: thats great news guys, congrats to you both & little Lolly



RIP little boy puppy xxx


----------



## CE1985F

Mrs Mental said:


> :flrt::flrt::flrt: thats great news guys, congrats to you both & little Lolly
> 
> 
> 
> RIP little boy puppy xxx


 
Thank you!

The little boy, wasn't so little!!! He was nearly twice the size of the little girl! We was very shocked when we saw the size of it! It would of made a beautiful dog, he was bluey/brown, with white socks and belly. RIP xxx


----------



## selina20

RIP little boy. At least Colin got the little girl he wanted to keep. I know he was planning on staying up last night. Well done Lolly and well done Daddies


----------



## Amalthea

Well, the surviving little girl is adorable!! :flrt: Has Colin named her yet?


----------



## CE1985F

selina20 said:


> RIP little boy. *At least Colin got the little girl he wanted to keep.* I know he was planning on staying up last night. Well done Lolly and well done Daddies





Amalthea said:


> Well, the surviving little girl is adorable!! :flrt: *Has Colin named her yet? *


Discussions forth coming on that!!!


----------



## reptara

Congratulations on the little girl, she looks adorable


----------



## Amalthea

How about Miri? Like "miracle"?? It's a tiny name for a tiny girl


----------



## JackieL

Ahhhh congratulations I adore this breed. Glad to hear the little girl survived, sorry for the loss of the little fella  wasn't meant to be I guess.

Good luck for the future, do you plan on keeping the little girl ?

.


----------



## CE1985F

JackieL said:


> Ahhhh congratulations I adore this breed. Glad to hear the little girl survived, sorry for the loss of the little fella  wasn't meant to be I guess.
> 
> Good luck for the future, *do you plan on keeping the little girl* ?
> 
> .


 
Discussions forth coming!!!:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

CE1985F said:


> Discussions forth coming!!!:whistling2:


Uh oh.... Clark is bending!!!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Gutted you lost the boy but delighted you have a special little girl

Shes a beautiful colour:flrt:
There is no way in a million years you wont want to keep her Clark once she starts to get personality

Congratulations on your new addition, shes gorgeous:flrt:


----------



## tomwilson

so sd about the boy, thats really upset me, can't imagine how you 2 feel so bitter sweet glad the little girl and mum doing ok


----------



## Cillah

Sorry to hear about the little boy.

Congratulations on your new addition though. She's cute .


----------



## JackieL

CE1985F said:


> Discussions forth coming!!!:whistling2:


:2thumb:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen

omg the baby is beautiful, defo a keeper then i can come for baby cuddles all the time :mf_dribblelus would be the best birthday pressie for col if u let him keep her.

congrats col n clark, like i said b4 so sorry about the little boy but at least u have a beautiful baby girl :no1: n mummy is doing very well


----------



## kodakira

Congrats to you both on the new pup :2thumb: and of course to mummy.

Sorry to hear about the boy pup.

Best Wishes

Neil & Debra


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen

i hope chip has been informed of the new arrivel :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thanks everyone! After a very tiring night of staying awake & keeping a watchful eye on Lolly, it was devastating to get a still-born pup at around 6:30am. I tried to revive him by rubbing him vigorously, but it was a lost cause. After Lolly failed to pass anymore pups after a while, we began to worry. She was pushing, but nothing was showing. When we took her to the vet, we were seen immediately. We took the still-born boy to show the vet the size of him, as he was a big puppy. When Anna the vet felt inside Lolly & could feel a pup at the entrance to the birth canal, she said she would have to take Lolly in to have a ceasarian. That was it, I was in tears! I gave Lolly a cuddle, & left. About 45 minutes later Anna the vet rang me to tell me that Lolly was doing fine & they had removed a little girl puppy who was alive & well. We collected mother & daugther 45 minutes later & we were in awe at the sight of the puppy & how beautiful she was!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> i hope chip has been informed of the new arrivel :lol2:


Chip's dad has been told, so he will pass on the good news! Mind you, Chip has a few puppies knocking around now haha


----------



## Zoo-Man

I love this pup's tail, with it's white tip! Her colouring & markings are lovely, she also has white socks, belly, throat & a white half-collar. She will make a stunning little lady! :flrt:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen

Zoo-Man said:


> Chip's dad has been told, so he will pass on the good news! Mind you, Chip has a few puppies knocking around now haha


lol just like a few blokes i know then:lol2: tis the norm these days haha

the baby is stunning cant wait 2 come see her altho not for a while tho of course :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> lol just like a few blokes i know then:lol2: tis the norm these days haha
> 
> the baby is stunning cant wait 2 come see her altho not for a while tho of course :flrt:


You can come across & see her later in the week, no worries hun x


----------



## miss_ferret

shes lovely! :flrt: is only one/two puppys normal in chihuahua's? only experience iv had of dog breeding is my feinds jack russle and she always has 4/5 so just curious?


----------



## Amalthea

USUALLY the smaller the dog, the smaller the litter.


----------



## RhianB87

Sorry to hear about the little boy.

Lucky you got her to the vets in time and managed to save the little girl 

I didnt realise they had such small litters, I guess it makes sense now I think about it though.


----------



## CE1985F

miss_ferret said:


> shes lovely! :flrt: is only one/two puppys normal in chihuahua's? only experience iv had of dog breeding is my feinds jack russle and she always has 4/5 so just curious?


Chihuahua's would normally have between 2 and 5 pup's. Lolly's mum alway has big litters, her last and final litter she had 2 months ago had 7 in it!!! :gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

So sorry to hear the little boy passed Col but so pleased the little girl is doing well with Lolly. The pup is gorgeous and I cant wait to see more pics of her as she grows up LOL fingers crosed you get to keep her I am sure you will I mena who can resist such a gorgeous little thing


----------



## CE1985F

Colin got a couple more pic's before!!!


----------



## ditta

so sad about the little boy, but wow what a special little girl you have there.......congratulations lolly, you did amazing:flrt::flrt:


----------



## CE1985F

ditta said:


> so sad about the little boy, but wow what a special little girl you have there.......congratulations lolly, you did amazing:flrt::flrt:


 
She is very special and lolly is amazing! She's being a great mum, let her suckle str8 away and is being protective of her with the other animals! :no1:


----------



## Amalthea

So cute!!


----------



## africa

Rest in Peace little boy, grow strong little girlie. Congratulations Clark, Colin and Lolly xx


----------



## CE1985F

africa said:


> Rest in Peace little boy, grow strong little girlie. Congratulations Clark, Colin and Lolly xx


Thanks Sallie :2thumb:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen

Zoo-Man said:


> You can come across & see her later in the week, no worries hun x


  excited :thumb:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen

CE1985F said:


> Colin got a couple more pic's before!!!
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


totally stunning :flrt:, cant wait 2 smell her lol i love that puppy porridgei smell, am i weird???


----------



## CE1985F

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> totally stunning :flrt:, cant wait 2 smell her lol i love that puppy porridgei smell, am i weird???


Yep your weird, but we love you anyways!!! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Not weird at all... Puppies smell amazing!!


----------



## Shell195

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> totally stunning :flrt:, cant wait 2 smell her lol i love that puppy porridgei smell, am i weird???





Amalthea said:


> Not weird at all... Puppies smell amazing!!


 

If you are weird for loving the smell of puppies then so am I, its wonderful:flrt:

Shes sooooooooooooooooo cute :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

have to agree they have an amazing smell and that litle angel is too damn cute for words


----------



## feorag

Sorry to hear about the little boy - such a shame, but relieved that Lolly is OK and that she still has a baby to care for.

She's a little beauty all right - bless her. What weight was she?

I have to tell you both, singletons are the hardest puppies/kittens to part with!!!


----------



## CE1985F

feorag said:


> Sorry to hear about the little boy - such a shame, but relieved that Lolly is OK and that she still has a baby to care for.
> 
> She's a little beauty all right - bless her. *What weight was she?*
> 
> I have to tell you both, singletons are the hardest puppies/kittens to part with!!!


 
Forgot to ask the vet, was just releived lolly and pup was ok.

Just weighed her now and she is 122g :flrt::flrt:


----------



## ami_j

cute pup sorry about the little boy 

when you putting us out of our misery and admitting shes staying then :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## feorag

CE1985F said:


> Forgot to ask the vet, was just releived lolly and pup was ok.
> 
> Just weighed her now and she is 122g :flrt::flrt:


I would have guessed about that from the photo of her on your hand - she looks the same size as my kittens! :flrt:


----------



## CE1985F

ami_j said:


> cute pup sorry about the little boy
> 
> when you putting us out of our misery and admitting shes staying then :whistling2::lol2:


Haven't said she is or isn't!!! :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

CE1985F said:


> Haven't said she is or isn't!!! :whistling2:


tease :whip::lol2:


----------



## CE1985F

ami_j said:


> tease :whip::lol2:


 
:Na_Na_Na_Na::devil:


----------



## Amalthea

CE1985F said:


> Haven't said she is or isn't!!! :whistling2:


 
We all already know, so you might as well admit it to yourself, Clark


----------



## CE1985F

Amalthea said:


> We all already know, so you might as well admit it to yourself, Clark


 
I ain't admitting anything!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na: Needs a very long discussion!!!


----------



## ami_j

this is how the long discussion will go-


clark-hmmm should we keep the puppy 
col-PLEASE OH PLEASE *PUPPYDOG EYES*
clark- hmm but
col-OH PLEASE CLARK 
clark- oh ok *secretly thinks yay i can pretend it wasnt my idea :whistling2:*


thats how it will go i bet :lol2:


----------



## CE1985F

ami_j said:


> this is how the long discussion will go-
> 
> 
> clark-hmmm should we keep the puppy
> col-PLEASE OH PLEASE *PUPPYDOG EYES*
> clark- hmm but
> col-OH PLEASE CLARK
> clark- oh ok *secretly thinks yay i can pretend it wasnt my idea :whistling2:*
> 
> 
> thats how it will go i bet :lol2:


Don't think so!!!! :whip:


----------



## Shell195

CE1985F said:


> Don't think so!!!! :whip:


 
We know so:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Know so... *nods*


----------



## feorag

I told you - sending single puppies away from home is incredibly difficult because when there's only one you bond with them more!

I think she should stay!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Lolly has been whining quite a bit tonight, when she comes to us for a fuss. She will get a fuss, but be whining, & then go to check on the pup & come back for more fuss. Any ideas? Maybe she is a bit confused from the op?

A friend who has bred Chihuahuas before said we should express milk from Lolly, or get a foster pup, as having only 1 pup will probably not be enough to keep her milk from drying up. Has anyone had experience of this before?


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Lolly has been whining quite a bit tonight, when she comes to us for a fuss. She will get a fuss, but be whining, & then go to check on the pup & come back for more fuss. Any ideas? Maybe she is a bit confused from the op?
> 
> A friend who has bred Chihuahuas before said we should *express milk from Lolly, or get a foster pup, as having only 1 pup will probably not be enough to keep her milk from drying up*. Has anyone had experience of this before?


 

Never heard of this before. Milk is produced by the pup suckling so no reason to suggest it will dry up just because there is only a single puppy. Make sure she drinks plenty and has a high protein diet and she should be fine. The whining could well be that it is all new to her, fingers crossed she settles soon


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Never heard of this before. Milk is produced by the pup suckling so no reason to suggest it will dry up just because there is only a single puppy. Make sure she drinks plenty and has a high protein diet and she should be fine. The whining could well be that it is all new to her, fingers crossed she settles soon


My friend said it would be because one pup isn't enough to keep the milk flowing & it would dry up after a week or two. My friend Dave who breeds Boston Terriers has a bitch ready to whelp anytime, so I might even ask him if I could borrow a pup as a foster pup for Lolly, to keep milk flowing.

I have put Lolly & pup in her crate, & covered it up with a blanket. She stopped the whining & they went to sleep.


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> A friend who has bred Chihuahuas before said we should express milk from Lolly, or get a foster pup, as having only 1 pup will probably not be enough to keep her milk from drying up. Has anyone had experience of this before?


I have heard this and think this was the problem with our Harry. There is no question that half a dozen babies pummelling around the nipples does encourage milk flow for all of them - one pup can have a problem stimulating the milk flow, especially if it is a weak puppy.

Harry was a single kitten who didn't thrive and put on weight like our previous kittens (we weighed all our kittens every night at the same time to check up on weight gain, or more importantly weight loss signifying a possible problem). By the time he was just over a week old I was supplementing him because I felt he wasn't getting enough from Sorcha. Until he was about 6-9 months old he was the smallest kitten we had ever produced and then suddenly he grew and grew and ended up as our biggest cat!

I think you need to weigh the kitten every night and see if she is steadily gaining weight - if she is, then she's getting enough. Bear in mind that weight gain can be erratic, like she might put on 20g one night and 5g the next and 1 day she might not put any on at all, it's if you see only 5g going on for more than 2 nights or more than one night with no weight gain that you could be right in thinking that she isn't getting enough to drink.


----------



## CE1985F

feorag said:


> I have heard this and think this was the problem with our Harry. There is no question that half a dozen babies pummelling around the nipples does encourage milk flow for all of them - one pup can have a problem stimulating the milk flow, especially if it is a weak puppy.
> 
> Harry was a single kitten who didn't thrive and put on weight like our previous kittens (we weighed all our kittens every night at the same time to check up on weight gain, or more importantly weight loss signifying a possible problem). By the time he was just over a week old I was supplementing him because I felt he wasn't getting enough from Sorcha. Until he was about 6-9 months old he was the smallest kitten we had ever produced and then suddenly he grew and grew and ended up as our biggest cat!
> 
> I think you need to weigh the *kitten* every night and see if she is steadily gaining weight - if she is, then she's getting enough. Bear in mind that weight gain can be erratic, like she might put on 20g one night and 5g the next and 1 day she might not put any on at all, it's if you see only 5g going on for more than 2 nights or more than one night with no weight gain that you could be right in thinking that she isn't getting enough to drink.


Don't you mean puppy!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag

:lol2: I do indeed - it's so long since I had puppies - like 38 years long that I tend to think in terms of kittens nowadays! :roll2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Mum & baby still doing well. Lolly is being very attentive! Baby is putting on weight.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Another point, to heat or not to heat? Again, one friend said to use a heat pad or heat lamp with the puppy. What are people's thoughts on this? The pup never feels cold or even cool to touch, & Lolly is continually led with it tucked under her legs next to her belly.


----------



## feorag

Irrespective of the time of year I always used a heat pad for my kittens, just took them off it sooner in the summer. I just think for a few days it's better that they have a steady temperature, so don't waste any energy in keeping warm. In the summer they might only be on it for 5 or 6 days and in the winter they would be on it until they were weaning to be honest.

I think as long as the heat pad/lamp is only on half of the bed(the same as reps), so the kitten (sorry puppy - I did it again! :blush can move if the she doesn't need it, it would help. 

If it was me I would have a heat sourse, because after all, if Lolly has to go out to wee etc or just wants to spend a little bit time with you, the puppy has no siblings to cuddle up to for 'shared heat'.


----------



## SWsarah

Hello
So sorry to hear about the boy

As you know i have a chihuahua (chloe) due any day, i thought she was going into labout monday night but it was a false labour.

I bred Chloe, her mum had to have a c section and didnt take to her at all. I had to say up all night making sure she would suckle. But she was fine. I wouldnt worry about milk drying up, unless pup looses loads of weight, but pups loose alot of weight after they are born anyway.

Im so worried about chloe having to have a c section, but i paired her up with my charlie who is only 3lb probably half the size of chip. Chip is throwing alot of blue pups, my last litter off chip had a blue bitch.

Can i ask how much was your c section?


----------



## Myjb23

Congrats on the baby, she looks beautiful!

We always give our pups a heatmat as mum cant (or, shouldnt!) be with the pups all the time, she needs a break from them, and when the babies are so tiny they can lose their body heat so quickly and get sick or die. I have a litter of pugs at the moment that are 4 weeks and they still have a heat mat. I'd definately have the little girl on one, she doesnt have any siblings to snuggle up to so she will feel the cold.


----------



## Shell195

My friend who breeds GSD always has a heat lamp up for the bitch and puppies so I would say to use heat, the problem is when mum leaves the puppy on her own, she will lose body heat having no litter mates to snuggle up to


----------



## SWsarah

Darren who you got lolly from doesnt use a heat mat, but his house is always warm.
I have heat mats available if i run into any problems, but i dont use them.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

either someone has big hands, or thats one bloody tiny gorgeous little puppy :flrt: makes me cry i cant have it, booooo


----------



## feorag

SWsarah said:


> , but pups loose alot of weight after they are born anyway.


As I said earlier it's a long time since I bred dogs, but in 20 years of breeding cats and weighing them religiously as soon as they are born and every 24 hours after that for the first 3 weeks (then every other day) I never had a kitten who lost a lot of weight after it was born.


----------



## Shell195

Ive only ever seen them gain weight unless there is a problem, keeping them toasty warm conserves body energy which stops them losing weight


----------



## CE1985F

SWsarah said:


> Hello
> So sorry to hear about the boy
> 
> As you know i have a chihuahua (chloe) due any day, i thought she was going into labout monday night but it was a false labour.
> 
> I bred Chloe, her mum had to have a c section and didnt take to her at all. I had to say up all night making sure she would suckle. But she was fine. I wouldnt worry about milk drying up, unless pup looses loads of weight, but pups loose alot of weight after they are born anyway.
> 
> Im so worried about chloe having to have a c section, but i paired her up with my charlie who is only 3lb probably half the size of chip. Chip is throwing alot of blue pups, my last litter off chip had a blue bitch.
> 
> Can i ask how much was your c section?


Cost us £270, which include the op, med's and anti-biotic's, post op follow up 3 day after and stiches out 10 days after. Wasn't as much as we thought as we was quoted £400-£500(out of hours, as most go in labour then) from a few vets, but went to our normal vet.


----------



## CE1985F

SWsarah said:


> Darren who you got lolly from doesnt use a heat mat, but his house is always warm.
> I have heat mats available if i run into any problems, but i dont use them.


 
That's what we thought and our house is usally alway warm especially at this time of year.


----------



## feorag

CE1985F said:


> Cost us £270, which include the op, med's and anti-biotic's, post op follow up 3 day after and stiches out 10 days after. Wasn't as much as we thought as we was quoted £400-£500(out of hours, as most go in labour then) from a few vets, but went to our normal vet.


Bloody hell - that was cheap. I had a c-section done on Snickles at my vets - out of hours - way back in 1994 and it cost me £294!!!



CE1985F said:


> That's what we thought and our house is usally alway warm especially at this time of year.


So do you run your heating all night, or does the house stay warm all night after the heating has gone off????


----------



## CE1985F

feorag said:


> Bloody hell - that was cheap. I had a c-section done on Snickles at my vets - out of hours - way back in 1994 and it cost me £294!!!
> 
> So do you run your heating all night, or does the house stay warm all night after the heating has gone off????


 
As i said we were shocked at how cheap it was after getting the quotes we did!

The heating is on during the cold days and then at night while colin is up til stupid o'clock the fire is on in the living room. When i wake up at between 8-9am the house is still warm and when it start's to cool down i put the heating back on.


----------



## Zoo-Man

I've just noticed the tag for this thread.....

:2thumb:


----------



## CE1985F

Zoo-Man said:


> I've just noticed the tag for this thread.....
> 
> :2thumb:


 
:bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> I've just noticed the tag for this thread.....
> 
> :2thumb:


:roll2: PMSL!!!


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> I've just noticed the tag for this thread.....
> 
> :2thumb:


*giggles*


----------



## SWsarah

CE1985F said:


> Cost us £270, which include the op, med's and anti-biotic's, post op follow up 3 day after and stiches out 10 days after. Wasn't as much as we thought as we was quoted £400-£500(out of hours, as most go in labour then) from a few vets, but went to our normal vet.


Thats brilliant
Last C section i had with 3 pups at 1 in the morning way £350. Some vets charge more depending on how many pups born


----------



## CE1985F

SWsarah said:


> Thats brilliant
> Last C section i had with 3 pups at 1 in the morning way £350. *Some vets charge more depending on how many pups born*


Ours charge £10 per pup.


----------



## SWsarah

Do you think you will breed her again?


----------



## CE1985F

SWsarah said:


> Do you think you will breed her again?


Think so, but try and find a smaller dog than chip!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Lolly had her post-op check at the vets this morning. The vet was happy with the ceasarian wound but her temperature was up slightly, so he made her antibiotic course a couple of days longer. He was happy with the puppy too. I left my mobile number at reception incase they got a small breed puppy or even a kitten in needing fostering.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Puppy is doing very well & is putting on weight nicely! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

Brilliant news!!  We need more pics as proof, of course


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Brilliant news!!  We need more pics as proof, of course


I will put up some more pics later Jen : victory:


----------



## CE1985F

Just got back from the vets with the little pup! 

Last night and this morning the breathing sounded wet and when she sneezed last night some milk came out of her nose.

The vet gave her a looking over, listen to her heart and lungs etc.....
She hasn't got a cleft palate and her heart and lungs sound good. He said he can't see or find anything wrong, but just keep an eye on her and keep her warm. :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

CE1985F said:


> Just got back from the vets with the little pup!
> 
> Last night and this morning the breathing sounded wet and when she sneezed last night some milk came out of her nose.
> 
> The vet gave her a looking over, listen to her heart and lungs etc.....
> She hasn't got a cleft palate and her heart and lungs sound good. He said he can't see or find anything wrong, but just keep an eye on her and keep her warm. :2thumb:


 
Im glad shes ok, some puppies can get a bit of milk stuck in the nasal passages and the rattling noise sounds like the chest, always best to get it checked out:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Here are a couple of pics, taken yesterday.



















:flrt:


----------



## feorag

She's a cutie all right, Colin! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

Awwww, she really is a cutie:flrt:


----------



## ditta

i see theres been a new tag added to the thread


----------



## Zoo-Man

ditta said:


> i see theres been a new tag added to the thread


I noticed that tag too Ditta, but Im not the guilty party!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Latest pics

The pup is coming on in leaps & bounds. I love her colour & markings!










Proud mum Lolly!


----------



## ami_j

what colour is she , blue fawn?
haha if shes a kind of fawn she should be named bambi


----------



## Shell195

The new girl looks a real chunky monkey:flrt: Lolly looks a very proud mummy and so she should be


----------



## SWsarah

Aww she is looking lovely
What weight is she?


----------



## CE1985F

SWsarah said:


> Aww she is looking lovely
> What weight is she?


She's now 276g, so she has put on 154g since being born on 3/11/10


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen

i need 2 start feeling better very soon :devil:, so i can come see mummy n baby :2thumb:

baby has grown so much :gasp:, by the time i come see her she is gona be the size of a great dane :lol2:


----------



## SWsarah

CE1985F said:


> She's now 276g, so she has put on 154g since being born on 3/11/10


Thats great, glad she is doing so well


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> what colour is she , blue fawn?
> haha if shes a kind of fawn she should be named bambi


Im not that up on Chihuahua colours Jaime, so for now we just say she is blue, but her coat might change colour slightly as she gets older. She could be a blue fawn, like her grandma is.


----------



## feorag

I'm not at all familiar with dog genetics, but can you get a blue fawn? In the cat world you get a blue or a fawn, but blue is the dilute of black and fawn is the dilute of cinnamon, so a blue fawn is impossible to get.

I think the growth rate for puppies is slightly different to cats - in cats ideally a kitten should increase by its birth weight every week, but I seem to remember reading with puppies they should double their birth weight in 7-10 days. If that's right, then she's doing great.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> I'm not at all familiar with dog genetics, but can you get a blue fawn? In the cat world you get a blue or a fawn, but blue is the dilute of black and fawn is the dilute of cinnamon, so a blue fawn is impossible to get.
> 
> I think the growth rate for puppies is slightly different to cats - in cats ideally a kitten should increase by its birth weight every week, but I seem to remember reading with puppies they should double their birth weight in 7-10 days. If that's right, then she's doing great.


yup can get blue fawn chihuahuas

examples


----------



## feorag

Interesting. You see in cats if you get that shade of bluey fawn (which is a colder shade of fawn, which is a warm colour), it's lilac and that is the dilute of chocolate.


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> Interesting. You see in cats if you get that shade of bluey fawn (which is a colder shade of fawn, which is a warm colour), it's lilac and that is the dilute of chocolate.


afaik its blue tips on fawn
thats me guessing though haha


----------



## ditta

have you seen the blue skunks for sale?????? go check um out and see what u think:whistling2:


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> have you seen the blue skunks for sale?????? go check um out and see what u think:whistling2:


blue skunks...where :C


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> blue skunks...where :C


 domestic class


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> domestic class


:\ not as nice as a imagined isnt there a colour like that alreadY?


----------



## ditta

ami_j said:


> :\ not as nice as a imagined isnt there a colour like that alreadY?


 aye lilac


----------



## ami_j

ditta said:


> aye lilac


lol
a bright blue skunk would be amazing *looks for blue dye online*


----------



## CE1985F

ami_j said:


> yup can get blue fawn chihuahuas
> 
> examples
> 
> image
> image


Where did you get them pic's? They ain't very good examples of Chihuahua's!!!


----------



## ami_j

CE1985F said:


> Where did you get them pic's? They ain't very good examples of Chihuahua's!!!


google , off a forum which looks like an american one


----------



## CE1985F

ami_j said:


> google , off a forum which looks like an american one


 
That explain's it!!! Most american one's are ugly!


----------



## ditta

wowowowowowowowowow clark 200 posts:no1::2thumb::notworthy::gasp::lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I'm not at all familiar with dog genetics, *but can you get a blue fawn?* In the cat world you get a blue or a fawn, but blue is the dilute of black and fawn is the dilute of cinnamon, so a blue fawn is impossible to get.
> 
> I think the growth rate for puppies is slightly different to cats - in cats ideally a kitten should increase by its birth weight every week, but I seem to remember reading with puppies they should double their birth weight in 7-10 days. If that's right, then she's doing great.


Yes Eileen, in Chihuahuas you can. Lolly's mum Sophie is a blue fawn, but I have no photos of her to show you. However, our pup's colour looks similar to that of a blue cat, & I'd say a blue fawn Chi pup would look browner, if that makes sense. I googled 'blue chihuahua' & the pics there were Chis with the colour of a blue Greyhound, so our pup may well be a blue.


----------



## feorag

Very interesting - genetics is a fascinating subject, not that I profess to understand it that well - I'm just up on the basics with regard to cat breeding.

It'll be very interesting to see how the colour developes as she grows. Afghan Hound pups are all born black, so you have to wait a while to be sure what colours they'll end up.


----------



## CE1985F

Lolly has just come back from the vets to have her stitches out! Vet very happy with her and pup! :no1:


----------



## Shell195

CE1985F said:


> Lolly has just come back from the vets to have her stitches out! Vet very happy with her and pup! :no1:


 

Great news:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Puppy's eyes have opened today! :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

Awwww she will soon be running round and playing with mum lol driving her insane but thats kids for oyu lmao need to see more pics of her though and to know that Clark has given in and says she can stay


----------



## CE1985F

sammy1969 said:


> Awwww she will soon be running round and playing with mum lol driving her insane but thats kids for oyu lmao need to see more pics of her though and to know that Clark has given in and says she can stay


Will put some pic's up later or 2moz! I haven't given in!!!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

CE1985F said:


> Will put some pic's up later or 2moz! I haven't given in!!!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Even though you have bought her a pink dish of her very own :whistling2:


----------



## CE1985F

Shell195 said:


> Even though you have bought her a pink dish of her very own :whistling2:


That's so she can eat her own food, without fighting for it! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195

CE1985F said:


> That's so she can eat her own food, without fighting for it! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Any old dish would have done:whistling2: Stop trying to deny it:lol2:


----------



## Tomcat

Congratulations Guys 

Best of luck to Mum, Pup & you two


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Awwww she will soon be running round and playing with mum lol driving her insane but thats kids for oyu lmao need to see more pics of her though and to know that Clark has given in and says she can stay


I can't wait til she starts wrestling & playing with Lolly, though I doubt Lolly realises that pretty soon, she will have a miniature mutt ragging her ears & hanging off her tail! :lol2:



Shell195 said:


> Even though you have bought her a pink dish of her very own :whistling2:





Shell195 said:


> Any old dish would have done:whistling2: Stop trying to deny it:lol2:


Shell, all girls need a pretty pink dish all of their own, no matter how temporary or not their stay is! :whistling2:



Tomcat said:


> Congratulations Guys
> 
> Best of luck to Mum, Pup & you two


Cheers Tomcat : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man

"I can seeee!"










This morning's weigh-in


----------



## pigglywiggly

she`s coming on lovely, look at those ears!
you`ve got to keep her surely?


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww shes gorgeous!!!

i love chihuahuas, surprisingly enough. considering im more of a big dog person. shes a very pretty colour aswell


----------



## Zoo-Man

pigglywiggly said:


> she`s coming on lovely, look at those ears!
> you`ve got to keep her surely?


Gorgeous isn't she? Well Clark said when she was born that we would be discussing whether we are keeping her in a couple of weeks, & puppy is 2 weeks old on Wednesday, so we should have a decision soon! hehe


----------



## Zoo-Man

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww shes gorgeous!!!
> 
> i love chihuahuas, surprisingly enough. considering im more of a big dog person. shes a very pretty colour aswell


Cheers mate. Its suprising the amount of people who prefer large breeds of dog who are suprised to fall for a Chihuahua! I'd like to think they see for themselves that they aren't all yappy snappy little lap dogs.


----------



## Amalthea

She's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Shell195

Totally in love with her:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## ditta

what a gorgeous spotty nose:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

They may be tiny little things but they have the heart and will of a rotty heh heh i think thats why i like them. 

i dont like the 'handbag' status they get


----------



## feorag

She's coming on beautifully!! :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> They may be tiny little things but they have the heart and will of a rotty heh heh i think thats why i like them.
> 
> i dont like the 'handbag' status they get


Me either mate, they are dogs, not fashion accessories


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> She's gorgeous!!!





Shell195 said:


> Totally in love with her:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:





ditta said:


> what a gorgeous spotty nose:flrt::flrt:





feorag said:


> She's coming on beautifully!! :flrt: :flrt: :flrt: :flrt:


Thanks ladies! She is such a sweetie!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Puppy's eyes are looking more open today, bless her! Aawwwww


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

we need more pictures :flrt:


----------



## CE1985F

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> we need more pictures :flrt:


Just had the puppy out and took these pic's!!!

Colin, Lolly and pup!

















Pup!









































Mmmmm, Supper time!

















I'll carry on feeding mummy while you clean me!


----------



## freekygeeky

a boy i look after at a saturday club, just got a new puppy, she was 9 weeks old, and TINY. She was a chi x Jack Russel she looked just like a chi but with thick long fur, SO SO SO SO SO SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO cute!


----------



## Shell195

*Squeals like a girl

That is to much cuteness overload:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:

Sophie just said to me she saw these on facebook and she refused to look, she want a chi puppy too:lol2:

I cant believe what a chubby girl Freckles(my new name for mini pop) is, she needs a gentle squidge:flrt: They both look fantastic:flrt3 if you include Colin x)


----------



## CE1985F

Shell195 said:


> *Squeals like a girl
> 
> That is to much cuteness overload:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:
> 
> Sophie just said to me she saw these on facebook and she refused to look, she want a chi puppy too:lol2:
> 
> I cant believe what a chubby girl Freckles(my new name for mini pop) is, she needs a gentle squidge:flrt: They both look fantastic:flrt3 if you include Colin x)


We can't beleive how chubby she is! She weighed 360g this morning!


----------



## feorag

She's a little beauty all right!

And if she was a somali I'd identify her as a lilac.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Int I gawjuss??? :lol2:


----------



## CE1985F

Zoo-Man said:


> Int I gawjuss??? :lol2:


Time for another eye test i think! :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

:roll2: PMSL!!!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

thats just too much cuteness to take in at once, i'm squeaking like a little girl :2thumb:

both pup and mum are lovely girls


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well puppy has been wormed today as she is 2 weeks old now. We also clipped the very tip of her claws too.

Clark has said that if we are keeping her, he would like to show her. He looked on the Kennel Club website for ringcraft classes near us & had me ring a couple to see if they had many small breeds attend, as obviously we wouldn't want puppy to be trampled by a pack of Danes! Make of this what you will..... :whistling2:

:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

:lol2: how did I know he would want to keep her:whistling2:

Whats that saying, I remember now.........All fur coat and no knickers 
LMAO:roll2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: how did I know he would want to keep her:whistling2:
> 
> Whats that saying, I remember now.........All fur coat and no knickers
> LMAO:roll2:


:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

She's maHOOsive!!!!! Totally adorable!!


----------



## ami_j

whats her name gonna be then :whistling2:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Clark has said that if we are keeping her, he would like to show her. He looked on the Kennel Club website for ringcraft classes near us & had me ring a couple to see if they had many small breeds attend, as obviously we wouldn't want puppy to be trampled by a pack of Danes! Make of this what you will..... :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


I make of it that she is weaving her little spell on Clark and proving to him that your lives wouldn't be complete without her! :roll2:

I told you singletons are the hardest to part with!


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> whats her name gonna be then :whistling2:


Im not sure yet. I will have to have a good think.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I make of it that she is weaving her little spell on Clark and proving to him that your lives wouldn't be complete without her! :roll2:
> 
> I told you singletons are the hardest to part with!


:lol2: well she has certainly done a good job on him!


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Im not sure yet. I will have to have a good think.


 
Miri :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Miri :whistling2:


Nah, its not sticking with me Im afraid hun.

Any other name suggestions anyone?


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Nah, its not sticking with me Im afraid hun.
> 
> Any other name suggestions anyone?


 
Pixie,Elfie,Mimi


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Pixie,Elfie,Mimi


None of those grab me either. Im picky when it comes to names :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> None of those grab me either. Im picky when it comes to names :lol2:


should be a food name considering she has a mum named lolly and a dad named chip :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> should be a food name considering she has a mum named lolly and a dad named chip :lol2:


Well I was toying with the name Kandy.......

but Im not sure.


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> None of those grab me either. Im picky when it comes to names :lol2:


GAWD! :lol2: Kandi is cute  Cookie?


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

what about cookie?? i made cookies last night nom nom nom


----------



## CE1985F

Zoo-Man said:


> Im not sure yet. I will have to have a good think.


 
If we keep her, who the hell said you get to pick her name!!!!! :bash:


----------



## feorag

:roll2: PMSL!!!


----------



## CE1985F

Zoo-Man said:


> Well I was toying with the name Kandy.......
> 
> but Im not sure.





Amalthea said:


> GAWD! :lol2: Kandi is cute  Cookie?





Evilshiddenclaws said:


> what about cookie?? i made cookies last night nom nom nom


Nope! Keep trying!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

Cake. *nods*


----------



## CE1985F

Amalthea said:


> Cake. *nods*


:naughty:


----------



## ami_j

pickle XD


----------



## Amalthea

Onion.


----------



## CE1985F

ami_j said:


> pickle XD





Amalthea said:


> Onion.


 
Nope, sorry!


----------



## Amalthea

Hmmm... *ponders* OOOOH!!!! In all seriousness.............................................











.....................................

















...........................














................................








Donner


----------



## ami_j

Betty!:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> Betty!:lol2:


LOVE IT!!!! :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## *H*

Colinette


----------



## JamesJ

Shes adorable ! Names: Kupcake, Daisy, Blossom, Eevee/Evie, Jellybean/Bean, Muffin, Skittles, Kiwi. James wants a chihuahua called Nacho :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> LOVE IT!!!! :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


hehe i think betty is a great chi name XD

her kc name would be betty crockers tasty buns XD


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> hehe i think betty is a great chi name XD
> 
> her kc name would be betty crockers tasty buns XD


OH MY GOD! I think I love you. Best. Name. Ever! :notworthy:


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> OH MY GOD! I think I love you. Best. Name. Ever! :notworthy:


awwwww <3
haha they SO have to call her that ...it would make me pmsl at crufts


----------



## CE1985F

Amalthea said:


> Hmmm... *ponders* OOOOH!!!! In all seriousness.............................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donner


LOL, try again!



ami_j said:


> Betty!:lol2:


Ugly Betty!!! :bash:



*H* said:


> Colinette


That will give colin a big head!



James_and_Hana said:


> Shes adorable ! Names: Kupcake, Daisy, Blossom, Eevee/Evie, Jellybean/Bean, Muffin, Skittles, Kiwi. James wants a chihuahua called Nacho :flrt:


We got a Boston named Daisy, Colin suggested Blossom! Will take the other into consideration.




ami_j said:


> hehe i think betty is a great chi name XD
> 
> her kc name would be betty crockers tasty buns XD


:roll2:



ami_j said:


> awwwww <3
> haha they SO have to call her that ...it would make me pmsl at crufts


Yeah that will happen!!!


----------



## CE1985F

Colin has said Sky!!! Mmmmmm


----------



## Amalthea

She HAS to be Betty!!!!


----------



## ami_j

Amalthea said:


> She HAS to be Betty!!!!


yup HAS to be 
along with the best kc name in the world ^^


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> She HAS to be Betty!!!!


 
Betty Boop:lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Shell195 said:


> Betty Boop:lol2:


me and jen think her kc name should be betty crockers tasty buns :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

ami_j said:


> me and jen think her kc name should be betty crockers tasty buns :lol2:


Best. Name. Ever! But neither Colin or Clark are biting. *pouts*


----------



## CE1985F

Amalthea said:


> Best. Name. Ever! But neither Colin or Clark are biting. *pouts*


 
I can bite, when needed!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

I quite like Mouse as a name for her!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I quite like Mouse as a name for her!


ooo i like that  mighty mouse


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> ooo i like that  mighty mouse


Will have to see what Clark says. I bet he doesn't like it. :lol2:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Will have to see what Clark says. I bet he doesn't like it. :lol2:


if i was unscrupolous i would say get her used to it while hes not looking...:lol2:
when shes been cute she would be minnie mouse, when naughty danger mouse:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> if i was unscrupolous i would say get her used to it while hes not looking...:lol2:
> when shes been cute she would be minnie mouse, when naughty danger mouse:lol2:


:lol2: Trust you!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: Trust you!


:lol2: she needs names to suport that big personality shes gonna have


----------



## Shell195

I used to have a cat called Mouse:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

The latest pictures:

Lolly & pup snuggling in Clark's coat!










Pup having a nap on me!










Pup is starting to try to get up on all fours now, so it wont be long til she is pottering around! hehe


----------



## Amalthea

O.......M.........G!!! She is too cute now!!


----------



## Shell195

Beautiful:flrt:Ask Clark if I can have his eyelashes please:lol2:


----------



## feorag

She really is very pretty and I couldn't see how you would be able to part with her!


Shell195 said:


> Beautiful:flrt:Ask Clark if I can have his eyelashes please:lol2:


:lol2: I thought that too!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Beautiful:flrt:Ask Clark if I can have his eyelashes please:lol2:


You can have HIM, never mind the eyelashes! :lol2:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

OH MY GOD! thats too adorable! far too cute! i think it must be illegal to be that sweet looking hee hee


----------



## Zoo-Man

Puppy is now walking on all 4 feet, unsteadily, but still walking! :flrt: She almost trots to Lolly when she knows mummy is just a short distance away! :lol2:


----------



## CE1985F

Zoo-Man said:


> You can have HIM, never mind the eyelashes! :lol2:


 
You cheeky :censor:!!! I'll get rid of you!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

CE1985F said:


> You cheeky :censor:!!! I'll get rid of you!!!


:lol2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag

*FIGHT!!! :2thumb:*


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> *FIGHT!!! :2thumb:*


:lol2: Harry Hill anyone? :lol2:


----------



## CE1985F

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You'd die without me! You'd have no one to cook for you, and no making cereal doesn't count as cooking!!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:



feorag said:


> *FIGHT!!! :2thumb:*


No he broke my finger last week!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Pics of puppy's first proper steps!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

adorable


----------



## BabyBlonde

She is beautiful. Can I ask, how would you know when its time to take her for a C-section?
xxx


----------



## CE1985F

BabyBlonde said:


> She is beautiful. Can I ask, how would you know when its time to take her for a C-section?
> xxx


PM'd you


----------



## Amalthea

Look at her little legs!!!


----------



## ami_j

does this poor puppy have a name yet:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> does this poor puppy have a name yet:lol2:


Nope!


----------



## Shell195

Awwwwwww how cute and tiny is she:flrt:I need your puppy:flrt:
Come on you 2 give this gorgeous baby a name of her own


----------



## sammy1969

I like the name Precious as in precious little darling as she is so cute and such a precious little girl who has stolen all our hearts with all her cuteness


----------



## CE1985F

sammy1969 said:


> I like the name Precious as in precious little darling as she is so cute and such a precious little girl who has stolen all our hearts with all her cuteness


 
Sorry Sammy, we don't like that name for her!!! :blush:


----------



## sammy1969

Dont be sorry hun I have rubbish taste in name slol just check my sig for the evidence lol


----------



## Shell195

What kind of names do you like?


----------



## CE1985F

Shell195 said:


> What kind of names do you like?


Don't know, we just hear a name and then we like it!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Postcard

Oh god I hate picking names for my pets - although lately they've all come with names or names have slowly emerged which have stuck (e.g. a snake called nicholas cage, chosen by a friend)

Is her white marking only on one side or is it a band round her neck? If it's a band round her neck you could perhaps call her 'Tippy' / 'Tippi' short for tippet? Only suggest it because one of my rescues has a white bib and is called tucker, so same logic.

Other than that I'm not really sure, those little first steps remind me of bambi - so sweet! You could call her 'bambino' since that's what she is...

Have to say I think Lolly is a great name for a chi, hopefully something good will come along & just seem right.


----------



## LyddicleaveBurrow

Hi,

Lolly and her pup are gorgeous :flrt:

How about "Lani" as a name for the pup? Lani is a Hawaiian name meaning Sky.

Heather.


----------



## feorag

I like Lani too! :2thumb:


----------



## CE1985F

annabel said:


> Oh god I hate picking names for my pets - although lately they've all come with names or names have slowly emerged which have stuck (e.g. a snake called nicholas cage, chosen by a friend)
> 
> Is her white marking only on one side or is it a band round her neck? If it's a band round her neck you could perhaps call her 'Tippy' / 'Tippi' short for tippet? Only suggest it because one of my rescues has a white bib and is called tucker, so same logic.
> 
> Other than that I'm not really sure, those little first steps remind me of bambi - so sweet! You could call her 'bambino' since that's what she is...
> 
> Have to say I think Lolly is a great name for a chi, hopefully something good will come along & just seem right.


 
The marking is just on one side. We love Lolly as a chi name!!! :2thumb:



LyddicleaveBurrow said:


> Hi,
> 
> Lolly and her pup are gorgeous :flrt:
> 
> How about "Lani" as a name for the pup? Lani is a Hawaiian name meaning Sky.
> 
> Heather.





feorag said:


> I like Lani too! :2thumb:


 
We're not taken with it, soz. :blush:


----------



## selina20

Pepper
Beth
Poppy
Bonnie
Mable
Porsha


----------



## CE1985F

selina20 said:


> Pepper
> Beth
> Poppy
> Bonnie
> Mable
> Porsha


SORRY!!! :blush:


----------



## sammy1969

You will find her a name eventually lol and it will suit her completely just gonna take time which is fittng as she is such a special girl


----------



## tomwilson

wonder where i got this idea:whistling2:


laura


----------



## sammy1969

Ok I have just found a site or two with loads of female chi names maybe that would help would you like the link lol


----------



## CE1985F

tomwilson said:


> wonder where i got this idea:whistling2:
> 
> 
> laura
> image


NOPE!!!!

Colin didn't get that!!!


----------



## selina20

Chloe
Rozz
Suki
Lola
Carrie
Cass
Rosie
Sandy
Zola
Persia


----------



## tomwilson

CE1985F said:


> NOPE!!!!
> 
> Colin didn't get that!!!


 :gasp: calls him self a fan

X23 (laura) wolverines daughter/clone


----------



## sammy1969

Have found one that is cute and means honey in Greek and she certainly is sweet like honey and thats Meli. Also found Andromeda which means leader of men lol


----------



## JamesJ

I can't belive she still doesnt have a name, although half my animals are unnamed because I havnt found the right one yet (luckily they are hamsters or reptiles so dont know any different :Na_Na_Na_Na Ive had the name Juno picked out for over a year for a french bulldog pup when I move out to my own place. How did you come up with Lolly's name? Few more ideas: Tink, Pixie, Luna, Boo, Aria. Im sure you'll find the perfect name soon


----------



## Amalthea

Had a browse on www.behindthename.com



> SAYURI
> 
> *Gender:* Feminine
> *Usage:* Japanese *Other Scripts:* 小百合 *(Japanese)*
> 
> From Japanese _小 (sa)_ "small" and _百合 (yuri)_ "lily".





> NESSA (2)
> 
> *Gender:* Feminine *Usage:* Hebrew
> 
> Means "miracle" in Hebrew.





> MORRIGAN
> 
> *Gender:* Feminine *Usage:* Irish Mythology
> 
> Derived from Irish _Mór Ríoghain_ meaning "great queen". In Irish myth she was a goddess of war and death who often took the form of a crow.





> RAINE
> 
> *Gender:* Feminine
> *Usage:* English (Rare) *Pronounced:* RAYN [key]
> 
> Possibly based on the French word _reine_ meaning "queen". A famous bearer is the British socialite Raine Spencer (1929-), the stepmother of Princess Diana. In modern times it can also be used as a variant of RAIN or a short form of LORRAINE.





> TALULLA
> 
> *Gender:* Feminine *Usage:* Irish
> 
> From the Gaelic name _Tuilelaith_, which was derived from Irish _tuile_ "abundance" and _flaith_ "princess".


----------



## CE1985F

sammy1969 said:


> Ok I have just found a site or two with loads of female chi names maybe that would help would you like the link lol


Yes please!!!



selina20 said:


> Chloe
> Rozz
> Suki
> Lola
> Carrie
> Cass
> Rosie
> Sandy
> Zola
> Persia


We like chloe, but know afew dogs with that name. No to the rest tho! :blush:



tomwilson said:


> :gasp: calls him self a fan
> 
> X23 (laura) wolverines daughter/clone


He said he's an original X-Men fan, not the new spin off's



James_and_Hana said:


> I can't belive she still doesnt have a name, although half my animals are unnamed because I havnt found the right one yet (luckily they are hamsters or reptiles so dont know any different :Na_Na_Na_Na Ive had the name Juno picked out for over a year for a french bulldog pup when I move out to my own place. How did you come up with Lolly's name? Few more ideas: Tink, Pixie, Luna, Boo, Aria. Im sure you'll find the perfect name soon


Still no name, sorry none of them take to us.




Amalthea said:


> Had a browse on www.behindthename.com


Alreadly looked on there!!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## CE1985F

sammy1969 said:


> Ok I have just found a site or two with loads of female chi names maybe that would help would you like the link lol


Yes please.



selina20 said:


> Chloe
> Rozz
> Suki
> Lola
> Carrie
> Cass
> Rosie
> Sandy
> Zola
> Persia


We like Chloe but know a few dogs with that name. Nope to the rest. :blush:



tomwilson said:


> :gasp: calls him self a fan
> 
> X23 (laura) wolverines daughter/clone


He said he's an original X-Men fan, not the modern spin off's!!



James_and_Hana said:


> I can't belive she still doesnt have a name, although half my animals are unnamed because I havnt found the right one yet (luckily they are hamsters or reptiles so dont know any different :Na_Na_Na_Na Ive had the name Juno picked out for over a year for a french bulldog pup when I move out to my own place. How did you come up with Lolly's name? Few more ideas: Tink, Pixie, Luna, Boo, Aria. Im sure you'll find the perfect name soon


Nope still no name, none of them take us i'm afraid!:whistling2:




Amalthea said:


> Had a browse on www.behindthename.com


Already looked at this! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> :gasp: calls him self a fan
> 
> X23 (laura) wolverines daughter/clone


Im into the original X-Men, not all these silly spin-offs that keep popping up :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Latest pics!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

The latest pics!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















:flrt:


----------



## CE1985F

sammy1969 said:


> Ok I have just found a site or two with loads of female chi names maybe that would help would you like the link lol


Yes please. :2thumb:



selina20 said:


> Chloe
> Rozz
> Suki
> Lola
> Carrie
> Cass
> Rosie
> Sandy
> Zola
> Persia


We like the name chloe but know a few dogs with that name. Sorry, nope to the rest. :blush:



tomwilson said:


> :gasp: calls him self a fan
> 
> X23 (laura) wolverines daughter/clone


He said he is and original X-Men fan, not the modern spin off's!!!



James_and_Hana said:


> I can't belive she still doesnt have a name, although half my animals are unnamed because I havnt found the right one yet (luckily they are hamsters or reptiles so dont know any different :Na_Na_Na_Na Ive had the name Juno picked out for over a year for a french bulldog pup when I move out to my own place. How did you come up with Lolly's name? Few more ideas: Tink, Pixie, Luna, Boo, Aria. Im sure you'll find the perfect name soon


Nope still no name. Lolly just popped into our heads! None of them take us i'm afraid. 



Amalthea said:


> Had a browse on www.behindthename.com


Alreadly been on it! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Amalthea

Well, see if I try to be helpful :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sammy1969

OK here is a list of a couple of sites that do female chi names hun hope you find something one one of them.

dognamesplace.com|Female Chihuhua Names

Chihuhua female name

dognamesplace.com|Unique Dog Names

There are some great names on those so fingers crossed lol


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen

omg hasnt she grown from when i saw her :gasp:she is so cute:flrt:

colin thought u were gona name a little girl kylie or britney?? id go for britney with them chuncky little legs :no1:


----------



## CE1985F

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> omg hasnt she grown from when i saw her :gasp:she is so cute:flrt:
> 
> colin thought u were gona name a little girl kylie or britney?? id go for britney with them chuncky little legs :no1:


JEN, you really think i'd let him use them names!!!!! :whip::whip::whip:


----------



## Amalthea

CE1985F said:


> JEN, you really think i'd let him use them names!!!!! :whip::whip::whip:


Thank FOOK for that!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> omg hasnt she grown from when i saw her :gasp:she is so cute:flrt:
> 
> colin thought u were gona name a little girl kylie or britney?? id go for britney with them chuncky little legs :no1:


Jen, if I had my way, she would be called Kylie, but a certain someone says no! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Thank FOOK for that!!! :whistling2:


Oi you! :whip:


----------



## tomwilson

Zoo-Man said:


> Im into the original X-Men, not all these silly spin-offs that keep popping up :Na_Na_Na_Na:


no you're not becuse wolerine is a spin off not one of the originals :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> Oi you! :whip:


I suppose Kylie wouldn't be *TOO* bad, but Britney...... No >.<


----------



## Zoo-Man

tomwilson said:


> no you're not becuse wolerine is a spin off not one of the originals :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Ssshhhhhh you! :whip:


----------



## selina20

For some reason the name Puddles came to light from the last few piccies


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Thank FOOK for that!!! :whistling2:


Just what I thought Jen! :2thumb:



Zoo-Man said:


> Jen, if I had my way, she would be called Kylie, but a certain someone says no! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


See :up:


----------



## tlc

Congrats to Mama and little girl pup! Fly high to the rainbow bridge little boy pup and play with the wee-friends there !


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Just what I thought Jen! :2thumb:
> 
> See :up:


Bah, no taste! 

:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

tlc said:


> Congrats to Mama and little girl pup! Fly high to the rainbow bridge little boy pup and play with the wee-friends there !


Thank you very much. I was only thinking yesterday, how its such a shame that the little boy never had a chance of life, as this little girl is very playful & would have loved a brother to scrap with.


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Bah, no taste!
> 
> :lol2:


You wanna call a puppy Kylie and you tell me *I've *got nor taste! :roll:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> You wanna call a puppy Kylie and you tell me *I've *got nor taste! :roll:


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen

Zoo-Man said:


> Jen, if I had my way, she would be called Kylie, but a certain someone says no! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


just keep working on him, u know u will get ur own way haha :no1: hes a softy really :flrt:


----------



## CE1985F

feorag said:


> You wanna call a puppy Kylie and you tell me *I've *got nor taste! :roll:


Well said!!! : victory:: victory:



Mrs dirtydozen said:


> just keep working on him, u know u will get ur own way haha :no1: hes a softy really :flrt:


No he :censor:ing won't! Not when it comes down to her name. You think that i'm gonna shout that out (not that i can shout)! :bash:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen

CE1985F said:


> Well said!!! : victory:: victory:
> 
> 
> 
> No he :censor:ing won't! Not when it comes down to her name. You think that i'm gonna shout that out (not that i can shout)! :bash:


haha so true :lol2: no shouting for u, omg look at the snow arrrggghhhh


----------



## CE1985F

Puppy having her first solid(well sloppy) meal!!! : victory:


























She ate the lot and then went to mum(Lolly) for desert. :lol2:


I like the name *Indy, *butcolin isn't keen!!!


----------



## feorag

Aw, bless her, she's tucking in all right! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195

She looks like she is loving the food:flrt:
I like Indy,Inca,Asia and Anastasia(Anna for short)


----------



## CE1985F

:2thumb:


feorag said:


> Aw, bless her, she's tucking in all right! :2thumb:


She certainly is and she took to it str8 away. 


Shell195 said:


> She looks like she is loving the food:flrt:
> I like Indy,Inca,Asia and Anastasia(Anna for short)


I want Indy!!!!!!! Now how do i convince colin. :whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

Flutter eyelids and whisper sweet nothings lol works for me and a few little promises of course


----------



## Shell195

Just like this Clark:whistling2:

"Colin, our new puppy that* I* let you keep is getting called Indy, end of"

See how easy it is Clark


----------



## sammy1969

Shell195 said:


> Just like this Clark:whistling2:
> 
> "Colin, our new puppy that* I* let you keep is getting called Indy, end of"
> 
> See how easy it is Clark


Lol Now can oyu really see that working Shell as I can see Cols reaction already and a certain swear word coming out too


----------



## CE1985F

Shell195 said:


> Just like this Clark:whistling2:
> 
> "Colin, our new puppy that* I* let you keep is getting called Indy, end of"
> 
> See how easy it is Clark


 
Colin said to tell you "When you come for your snugglesafe your going to get locked in with the marmosets, get attacked and p:censor:ed on"

Don't shoot the messenger :whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969

Lmao i have a great mental image of that now pics please when it happens so i can chuckle some more


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen

CE1985F said:


> :2thumb:
> 
> She certainly is and she took to it str8 away.
> 
> 
> I want Indy!!!!!!! Now how do i convince colin. :whistling2:


buy him another chi so he can call it kylie n u can call this one Indy:whistling2:


----------



## CE1985F

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> buy him another chi so he can call it kylie n u can call this one Indy:whistling2:


 
:censor: off!!!!!!! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen

CE1985F said:


> :censor: off!!!!!!! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


how rude :gasp: right im cuming across 2 give u a good spanking :whip:

im sure colin will like my idea lol


----------



## CE1985F

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> how rude :gasp: right im cuming across 2 give u a good spanking :whip:


Come on then, i might even enjoy it! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen

CE1985F said:


> Come on then, i might even enjoy it! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


u naughty boy :whip:


----------



## CE1985F

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> u naughty boy :whip:


:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen

:diablo: :naughty:


----------



## Shell195

Tell Colin to fight like a man and stop hiding behind you:whistling2:
While Im busy locked in with the marms Steve will be out the door with Lolly and Indy:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## CE1985F

Shell195 said:


> Tell Colin to fight like a man and stop hiding behind you:whistling2:
> While Im busy locked in with the marms Steve will be out the door with Lolly and Indy:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Colin said who's Indy!!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## CE1985F

Shell195 said:


> Tell Colin to fight like a man and stop hiding behind you:whistling2:
> While Im busy locked in with the marms Steve will be out the door with Lolly and Indy:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
He ain't a man, he's a big FAIRY!!!!!! :lol2::lol2:


----------



## CE1985F

Here is a video of Lolly and puppy play fighting.

Hope this works. :whistling2:

Edit:- just click on the picture and it will take you to the video.


----------



## sammy1969

That is very cute love how good Lolly is with her


----------



## Shell195

Awww Lolly and Indy look so cute playing together:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> how rude :gasp: right im cuming across 2 give u a good spanking :whip:
> 
> *im sure colin will like my idea* lol


I do hun!!! :notworthy:


----------



## Zoo-Man

I haven't decided to allow Indy as a name yet!!! :devil:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> I haven't decided to allow Indy as a name yet!!! :devil:


 
Clark let you keep her so you should let him name her, thats only fair:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Clark let you keep her so you should let him name her, thats only fair:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Clark was always going to keep her, he was smitten as soon as he saw her! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag

I knew that Colin! I knew he wouldn't want to part with her and you wouldn't need to persuade him! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Clark was always going to keep her, he was smitten as soon as he saw her! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
* Gets step ladders and pats Colin on the head


----------



## SWsarah

Love the video sooo cute


----------



## Amalthea

Shell195 said:


> Clark let you keep her so you should let him name her, thats only fair:Na_Na_Na_Na:


That's why Diesel got named Diesel.... I wanted to call him Steve :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

I love how Lolly just plops her paw on INDY's head, like "stay........" *lol*


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> * Gets step ladders and pats Colin on the head


Oi missus! :whip:



feorag said:


> I knew that Colin! I knew he wouldn't want to part with her and you wouldn't need to persuade him! :lol2:


I had an inkling he wouldn't want to let her go after about 2 days! :lol2:



SWsarah said:


> Love the video sooo cute


Thanks hun : victory:



Amalthea said:


> I love how Lolly just plops her paw on INDY's head, like "stay........" *lol*


:lol2: yes, she is very 'pawy'. I can't wait til Indy is bigger & is play-fighting with Lolly properly. :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Oi missus! :whip:
> 
> 
> 
> I had an inkling he wouldn't want to let her go after about 2 days! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hun : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2: yes, she is very 'pawy'. *I can't wait til Indy* is bigger & is play-fighting with Lolly properly. :flrt:


 
Yay youve agreed to disagree:no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Yay youve agreed to disagree:no1:


Mmm, it'll take a bit of getting used to though!


----------



## Amalthea

Ring the bells!!!! She has a name!!!!


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Ring the bells!!!! She has a name!!!!


In the immortal words of Victor Meldrew -

*I don't believe it!!!!!* :gasp:


----------



## sammy1969

At last a name YAY


----------



## Zoo-Man

:lol2: like I said, it will take me a while to get used to it


----------



## Zoo-Man

Forgot to say, Indy has found out how to turn on her waggy tail now! :flrt:


----------



## Postcard

Zoo-Man said:


> Forgot to say, Indy has found out how to turn on her waggy tail now! :flrt:


:flrt: VID PLEASE!


----------



## Amalthea

*points up* What she said!!! :flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

Agreed as above


----------



## CE1985F

Here's another video of Indy and Lolly playing, then Indy try's to play with Daisy and scares her away. :no1:


Click the pic and it will take you to the video


----------



## sammy1969

that is so cute Love the way daisy gets scared lol and baby Indy is just too cute


----------



## shootinglou79

Adorable pup, loving your Boston too :flrt:


----------



## CE1985F

shootinglou79 said:


> Adorable pup, loving your Boston too :flrt:


Thank you. Daisy is brill.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Aww, I was sat just out of shot watching, but I still went "awwww" when I watched that video just now! :flrt:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

love the video, shes really adorable, mum is pretty aswell. You've got two of my fave breeds, chihuahuas and the Boston!! plus siameses


----------



## Zoo-Man

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> love the video, shes really adorable, mum is pretty aswell. You've got two of my fave breeds, chihuahuas and the Boston!! plus siameses


Thanks! Chis & Bostons are my 2 favourite breeds, & Siamese are my favourite breed of cat. :flrt:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks! Chis & Bostons are my 2 favourite breeds, & Siamese are my favourite breed of cat. :flrt:


i like you :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> i like you :2thumb:


Aww shucks, thanks :blush: hehe


----------



## Zoo-Man

You lot wanted waggy tail, well here you go!

Just click on the image to play the video!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> You lot wanted waggy tail, well here you go!
> 
> Just click on the image to play the video!
> http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d178/Cockatoo-Col/?action=view&current=MOV01034.mp4image


:flrt:


----------



## MIMousery

....I now think I want a chi. The OH will not be pleased about this.

:flrt:


----------



## ami_j

MIMousery said:


> ....I now think I want a chi. The OH will not be pleased about this.
> 
> :flrt:


colin is a bad influence :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

MIMousery said:


> ....I now think I want a chi. The OH will not be pleased about this.
> 
> :flrt:


What can the OH object to? They dont eat much, dont need much exercise, dont take up much room, dont do big poohs! Its all good! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> colin is a bad influence :lol2:


I am not! Im a good boy! :flrt:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> I am not! Im a good boy! :flrt:


lies :lol2:


----------



## Postcard

Zoo-Man said:


> You lot wanted waggy tail, well here you go!
> 
> Just click on the image to play the video!
> http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d178/Cockatoo-Col/?action=view&current=MOV01034.mp4image


This makes me want to weep with cuteness :lol2::flrt:


----------



## MIMousery

Zoo-Man said:


> What can the OH object to? They dont eat much, dont need much exercise, dont take up much room, dont do big poohs! Its all good! :2thumb:


He objects to my having dogs in general, and he is very much a 'big dog' person. I'm already planning on getting a leonberger once I have moved house and he is objecting highly to that so I think a Chi would probably make him incredibly mad.

Also it would probably get squished flat by the Leo, and nobody wants that!


----------



## Shell195

Awwww, I actually squealed:blush: I cant believe how pale her coat has gone, shes adorable:flrt: I love the way Lolly and Joe had to be in on the video too:flrt:


----------



## sammy1969

That is too cute Col I actually awwwed and thats not me lol you are defo a bad influence lol but also a good boy


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

too cute!!! i want her, shes totally adorable


----------



## Rosiemum

Oh. My. God. 

I dare not let my son see this video - he's always wanted a chihuahua, and she is so gorgeous, it would probably be the final straw - I'd probably come home tomorrow and find a chi puppy ragging my curtains...!


----------



## Zoo-Man

MIMousery said:


> He objects to my having dogs in general, and he is very much a 'big dog' person. I'm already planning on getting a leonberger once I have moved house and he is objecting highly to that so I think a Chi would probably make him incredibly mad.
> 
> Also it would probably get squished flat by the Leo, and nobody wants that!


Meh, my other half objcts to things like Meerkats! Bloody spoil-sports aren't they? :bash:


----------



## sammy1969

Lol you need a zoo for all your dream pets Col


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Awwww, I actually squealed:blush: I cant believe how pale her coat has gone, shes adorable:flrt: I love the way Lolly and Joe had to be in on the video too:flrt:


You can squeal for real when you come & see her soon! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

sammy1969 said:


> Lol you need a zoo for all your dream pets Col


I know hun, I can dream!


----------



## sammy1969

Yep I need a huge mansion and grounds lol ( will have to wait till Glyn is famous for animation) then i can have all my dream pets too. Meerkats are a must lol


----------



## MIMousery

Zoo-Man said:


> Meh, my other half objcts to things like Meerkats! Bloody spoil-sports aren't they? :bash:


Yes they damn well are! Problem is my OH isn;t an animal person at all. Most he;s ever had is the JRT x that his family had growing up and 3 rats who he got bored of a few weeks into keeping and I ended up looking after them. Any animal I get, I get moaned at continuously for even though I don;t live with him yet! Grrrr


----------



## sammy1969

Unfortunately thats men for you lol mine has now said no more pets (swine) i mean i only have around 20 and it is me that looks after them he has two jobs to do with the pets that clean the cat litter trays and feed the hamsters i cant reach on the top of the viv lol but he says we now have enough and i so want another dog and some rats and a meerkat or three lol


----------



## Zoo-Man

Indy is a lot more mobile now! Today, after having a wander round the living room, she managed to clamber back into the dog crate & climb back into bed, where she fell fast asleep for ages! hehe


----------



## ami_j

this is where your all going wrong singledom all the way :2thumb::lol2:



Zoo-Man said:


> Indy is a lot more mobile now! Today, after having a wander round the living room, she managed to clamber back into the dog crate & climb back into bed, where she fell fast asleep for ages! hehe


awww bless her :flrt:


----------



## MIMousery

ami_j said:


> this is where your all going wrong singledom all the way :2thumb::lol2:


But I like having an OH and he did come first  Plus he does nice things look cook for me and bring me presents and make me tea. The moment my animals learn how to do that, he's out!


----------



## Shell195

MIMousery said:


> But I like having an OH and he did come first  Plus he does nice things look cook for me and bring me presents and make me tea. The moment my animals learn how to do that, he's out!


 
I got rid of my none animal husband, my partner of 16 years is definately an animal person and I wouldnt change him for the world. He wants a chi as much as me but we wont get one until our number of present dog has reduced


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> I got rid of my none animal husband, my partner of 16 years is definately an animal person and I wouldnt change him for the world. He wants a chi as much as me but we wont get one until our number of present dog has reduced


Me too! My ex-husband married me with 2 dogs and made it quite apparent from very early on that as each one died it wouldn't be replaced.

So when the old afghan died and I wanted to buy a GSD pup it took a month of arguing to get him to give in. He wasn't very kind to that pup, who was very nervous and weed himself if you raised his voice and he hated that and so it made the pup's problem worse. In the end I sat down and decided I couldn't live with anyone who was so anti-animal and so unkind to my dogs that I decided to go.

I moved in with my now present husband, (who also had a GSD) with my old Afghan (who hated his GSD and often fought with him), my GSD puppy who *ate* his kitchen and my 2 children, one of whom was very happy to be there and the other who fought WWIII with him for the next 8 years and yet after 29 years I wouldn't swap him for the world, because I know he could never, ever hurt an animal, unlike my ex who would kick out if he was angry. 

Everything that comes in here is discussed through and through before it arrives, because I feel he has to be as committed as I am to having them.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I got rid of my none animal husband, my partner of 16 years is definately an animal person and I wouldnt change him for the world. He wants a chi as much as me but we wont get one until our number of present dog has reduced


So Indy has an uncle Steve & aunty Shell, until they get a Chi of their own! hehe


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> So Indy has an uncle Steve & aunty Shell, until they get a Chi of their own! hehe


 
We wouldnt abandon Indy like that:gasp: Ive just shown Steve the video and he couldnt believe how cute she is:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> We wouldnt abandon Indy like that:gasp: Ive just shown Steve the video and he couldnt believe how cute she is:flrt:


He sounds like a real softie Shell! Wanna swap for Clark for a week? :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea

feorag said:


> Me too! My ex-husband married me with 2 dogs and made it quite apparent from very early on that as each one died it wouldn't be replaced.
> 
> So when the old afghan died and I wanted to buy a GSD pup it took a month of arguing to get him to give in. He wasn't very kind to that pup, who was very nervous and weed himself if you raised his voice and he hated that and so it made the pup's problem worse. In the end I sat down and decided I couldn't live with anyone who was so anti-animal and so unkind to my dogs that I decided to go.
> 
> I moved in with my now present husband, (who also had a GSD) with my old Afghan (who hated his GSD and often fought with him), my GSD puppy who *ate* his kitchen and my 2 children, one of whom was very happy to be there and the other who fought WWIII with him for the next 8 years and yet after 29 years I wouldn't swap him for the world, because I know he could never, ever hurt an animal, unlike my ex who would kick out if he was angry.
> 
> Everything that comes in here is discussed through and through before it arrives, because I feel he has to be as committed as I am to having them.


Your puppy ate your two kids?!? :gasp::whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Amalthea said:


> Your puppy ate your two kids?!? :gasp::whistling2:


 

:rotfl::roll2::roll2:


----------



## feorag

Amalthea said:


> Your puppy ate your two kids?!? :gasp::whistling2:


:roll2: :rotfl:

Trust you! :roll:


----------



## Amalthea

*grins* Damned good for how tired I am


----------



## Zoo-Man

Amalthea said:


> Your puppy ate your two kids?!? :gasp::whistling2:


:lol2: Oh Jen, that was a goo done hun! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: Oh Jen, that was a goo done hun! :lol2:


Eileen said it, not me :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Took this photo of Indy asleep in front of the fire. Its the first time she has done that! She is 5 & a half weeks old now.


----------



## sammy1969

Awwwww so sweet, she is too cute and tiny for words


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Took this photo of Indy asleep in front of the fire. Its the first time she has done that! She is 5 & a half weeks old now.
> 
> image


 
Awww what a cutie, enjoy your time with her as its not long until I come to steal her away:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Awww what a cutie, enjoy your time with her as its not long until I come to steal her away:flrt:


When you come for your SnuggleSafe, you & Steve will be handcuffed upon entry!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SWsarah

She is sooo cute


----------



## Zoo-Man

SWsarah said:


> She is sooo cute


Thanks Sarah! Do you agree, she has now turned to Blue Fawn & white?


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> When you come for your SnuggleSafe, you & Steve will be handcuffed upon entry!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 


Kinky:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## sammy1969

Lol trust you Shell


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Kinky:whistling2::lol2:


Well I've heard a lot about that Steve! :lol2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks Sarah! Do you agree, she has now turned to Blue Fawn & white?


i totally love her colour :flrt: even tho she was nice when little she is super lovely now.

had the best baby cuddles with indy 2day she is sooooo outgoing n friendly n playful n beautiful etc etc etc (the list goes on lol) she is just a tiny little bundle of perfection n i want her :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> i totally love her colour :flrt: even tho she was nice when little she is super lovely now.
> 
> had the best baby cuddles with indy 2day she is sooooo outgoing n friendly n playful n beautiful etc etc etc (the list goes on lol) she is just a tiny little bundle of perfection n i want her :flrt:


Indy says thanks aunty Jen! x


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen

Zoo-Man said:


> Indy says thanks aunty Jen! x


aww bless:flrt:give her extra cuddles n kisses from us, altho i dont think she can get much more from her 2 daddys, she is defo a daddies girl lol.

i knew clark would let u keep her coz when i saw her when she was tiny b4 clark said yes, u could just tell he loved her 2 bits the way he was cuddling n goowing (sp ??:blush over her.

hes a big softy really just he dont want 2 admit it :whip:lol

u have been so lucky 2 get such a beautiful baby, n yes im very jealouse u pair of cow bags haha :lol2: x x


----------



## Zoo-Man

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> aww bless:flrt:give her extra cuddles n kisses from us, altho i dont think she can get much more from her 2 daddys, she is defo a daddies girl lol.
> 
> i knew clark would let u keep her coz when i saw her when she was tiny b4 clark said yes, u could just tell he loved her 2 bits the way he was cuddling n goowing (sp ??:blush over her.
> 
> hes a big softy really just he dont want 2 admit it :whip:lol
> 
> u have been so lucky 2 get such a beautiful baby, n yes im very jealouse u pair of cow bags haha :lol2: x x


:Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Aw Colin, she's just growing into such a little beauty! :flrt:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

shes just gorgeous, and so tiny.


----------



## ex0tics

sorry for the loss 
nice to see one is okay tough!


----------



## ex0tics

Shell195 said:


> Kinky:whistling2::lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## jazzywoo

aww she is adorable well done mummy :flrt:


----------



## SWsarah

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks Sarah! Do you agree, she has now turned to Blue Fawn & white?


Its difficult to see in your photos
But yes i dont think she is a true blue, more a blue fawn


----------



## Zoo-Man

SWsarah said:


> Its difficult to see in your photos
> But yes i dont think she is a true blue, more a blue fawn


I had hoped she would stay true blue, but she certainly looks more blue fawn now, like her grandma Sophie


----------



## Zoo-Man

Another video of Indy playing that I took yesterday

Click the image to play the video


----------



## Shell195

Awwww shes so pretty:flrt: Is that Zander who keeps walking past?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Awwww shes so pretty:flrt: Is that Zander who keeps walking past?


Thanks hun! Yes, that is Zander, making sure he isn't missing out on anything!


----------



## Amalthea

She's looking absolutely adorable!!! And I love her little waggly tail!!! :flrt:


----------



## feorag

She's gorgeous and certainly seems to be a very happy little pup! :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969

Awwwww me want her now lol she is so cute love the way she went to attack the cable lol, And Zander is very elegant too


----------



## Zoo-Man

Indy was 6 weeks old this Wednesday just gone. She is not drinking water from a bowl. Im not worried by this, as she is eating fairly wet food 4 times a day now, & she is still having small sessions at Lolly's milk bar. Any experience of this & any thoughts on when she will start drinking water?


----------



## Zoo-Man

Was so funny this afternoon - Indy was playing on the settee with Daisy the Boston Terrier, & Clio the Siamese cat was sat on the arm of the settee with her tail hanging down towards the seat of the settee. Indy was scrapping with Daisy when she notices Clio's tail, so over she bounced, jumped up & bit it! Clio hissed & turned round to swipe at Indy when Lolly jumped onto the settee & jumped at Clio, knocking her off the settee arm & onto the floor. Good mummy Lolly! :lol2:


----------



## Elina

How sweet and what a good Mummy Lolly is!
-
Elina


----------



## feorag

Am I the only one who felt sorry for Cleo? :sad:


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Am I the only one who felt sorry for Cleo? :sad:


 
I felt sorry for her too, it cant be nice having a puppy biting your tail 
Im sure she will get her own back in time:lol2:


----------



## feorag

She's a Siamese - of course she will! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> She's a Siamese - of course she will! :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Well Indy is 8 weeks old on Wednesday & will be going for her first vaccination. I can't believe she is 8 weeks old already!


----------



## CE1985F

Indy has been to the vets this afternoon for her first vaccination. She didn't like it much and cried! I took some little treats for her to have son feed her a couple after she had it done. :no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Now she is sore & cried when her mum came to play with her & touched the back of her neck. She is currently sleeping in her bed. I think she is feeling a bit off, bless her.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Now she is sore & cried when her mum came to play with her & touched the back of her neck. She is currently sleeping in her bed. I think she is feeling a bit off, bless her.


is she feeling better today col?


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> is she feeling better today col?


Oh yes, she was back to normal & bouncing everywhere soon enough!


----------



## Amalthea

Bless her... Poor puppy!!


----------



## Shell195

Poor baby, Im glad shes ok now:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Some pics I took today



















And a video of her playing with mum & her toys.

Click on image to play vid


----------



## feorag

Colin - she's absolutely beautiful!!! :flrt:


----------



## 4ftfreedom

she is absolutely gorgeous. we have a Chestie puppy (chihuahua x westie) and he is a right little scruff! but uor little girl is a pretty as they come, is she pure chihuahua?


----------



## CE1985F

4ftfreedom said:


> she is absolutely gorgeous. we have a Chestie puppy (chihuahua x westie) and he is a right little scruff! but uor little girl is a pretty as they come, is she pure chihuahua?


Yes she's a full chihuahua, that we breed ourselves.


----------



## Zoo-Man

CE1985F said:


> Yes she's a full chihuahua, that we breed ourselves.


Yes, she's a full Chihuahua, that we bred ourselves! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Awwwwwwwwwwwww, from me and Steve. She really is a little princess she must take after her mum:flrt:

*Note to self - take large handbag to Colin and Clarks


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwww, from me and Steve. She really is a little princess she must take after her mum:flrt:
> 
> *Note to self - take large handbag to Colin and Clarks


Clark will be frisking everyone on leaving, don't worry! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Clark will be frisking everyone on leaving, don't worry! :lol2:


 
Sounds good to me:mf_dribble:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Sounds good to me:mf_dribble:


hahaha, I'll let him respond to that when he reads it!


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> hahaha, I'll let him respond to that when he reads it!


 
Sadly Im to old and the wrong sex:bash:


----------



## CE1985F

Zoo-Man said:


> Clark will be frisking everyone on leaving, don't worry! :lol2:


Yep with a cattle prod!!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195

CE1985F said:


> Yep with a cattle prod!!! :lol2:


 
Says the man who wasnt going to keep her:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Says the man who wasnt going to keep her:whistling2:


:lol2:
He wanted to keep her from day 1, he just didnt want people to think he was soft! :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2:
> He wanted to keep her from day 1, *he just didnt want people to think he was soft!* :whistling2:


 

Didnt work though:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Didnt work though:lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Didnt work though:lol2:


It certainly didn't - we all knew he was just trying to make us think that you weren't keeping it!


----------



## martyb

What a stunning little girl she is.

Do you show them?


----------



## Zoo-Man

martyb said:


> What a stunning little girl she is.
> 
> Do you show them?


Thanks. We don't show them but we are going to have a go with Indy, the puppy.


----------



## martyb

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks. We don't show them but we are going to have a go with Indy, the puppy.



Looking at her i think she would do well.


----------



## Zoo-Man

martyb said:


> Looking at her i think she would do well.


Hopefully! She has a good stance anyway & is an outgoing little lady, so fingers crossed, with a good ringcraft class (which hopefully we have found) she can make a good shower.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Its been a while since an Indy update. 

She will be 11 weeks old on Wednesday. We bought her her first collar tonight. Clark picked up a blue one, but I found th epink alternative. I let him decide which one to get, & he chose..........................................the pink one! :2thumb:

Here are some pictures taken tonight!

Modelling her new collar










Having a chew on a hide shoe


----------



## Amalthea

She sure is a cutie!!


----------



## feorag

Totally agree with that!


----------



## Myjb23

She is looking fab, she looks to have a very nice head!

Go get some primula cheese and lets see some stacked pictures


----------



## Zoo-Man

Myjb23 said:


> She is looking fab, she looks to have a very nice head!
> 
> Go get some primula cheese and lets see some stacked pictures


Here you go Jess, what do you think?

From this....










....to this.....










....to this!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Myjb23

Wow, she is doing great!! Well done  She looks really good, you must be thrilled with her


----------



## SWsarah

awww she is lovely. Its mad how they change in colour she isnt blue anymore.
Ive got a pup off chip here who is dark blue and white


----------



## Myjb23

For the show ring not being blue is not necessarily a bad thing, the number of blues with alopecia is starting to become an issue so its not really a colour thats being bred for. 

Its hard to tell from the pictures but she looks like a blue fawn maybe? Our little pup who is registered as "sable" is a blue fawn, breeder didnt have a clue, bless him :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thanks Jess. We are very pleased with her. They were taken with her on the coffee table hehe. She is a blue fawn & white.


----------



## Zoo-Man

SWsarah said:


> awww she is lovely. Its mad how they change in colour she isnt blue anymore.
> Ive got a pup off chip here who is dark blue and white


Thanks Sarah. She was very blue when she was born. And her speckly nose has blackened up now.


----------



## Shell195

Awww Col, she looks a right little show off:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Awww Col, she looks a right little show off:flrt:


Cheers hun! Hopefullt it will stand her well if she's to be a shower :2thumb:


----------



## feorag

She's definitely got a lovely stance for such a young puppy!

I too hope she does well when you start showing her.


----------



## Nix

Indy is a great name for her

I am definitely a big dog person but she looks really cute now that her ears are standing.  Almost convinced to get one but I want a GSD. GSD first, wee thing later!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Nix said:


> Indy is a great name for her
> 
> I am definitely a big dog person but she looks really cute now that her ears are standing.  Almost convinced to get one but I want a GSD. GSD first, wee thing later!


Thanks Nic. She has one ear standing 99% now, & the other about 75% there :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> She's definitely got a lovely stance for such a young puppy!
> 
> I too hope she does well when you start showing her.


Thanks hun! I reckon she will be great when she starts ringcraft in a couple of weeks. :2thumb:


----------



## MRS MURPH

She's an absolute stunner :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

MRS MURPH said:


> She's an absolute stunner :flrt:


Thanks. She'll be seeing you in a couple of weeks at ringcraft! hehe :2thumb:


----------



## MRS MURPH

Thats great, can't wait for a cuddle. See you soon


----------



## Zoo-Man

MRS MURPH said:


> Thats great, can't wait for a cuddle. See you soon


Brill! Be gentle wont you (with us not Indy! lol)


----------



## MRS MURPH

:lol2:You'll be fine, i promise to be gentle


----------



## Zoo-Man

MRS MURPH said:


> :lol2:You'll be fine, i promise to be gentle


 
Oh good! hehe


----------



## Zoo-Man

Another show pose practice on the fireplace


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Another show pose practice on the fireplace
> 
> image


 
Awww shes looking gorgeous, I want a mantlepiece puppy too

The photo only shows if I click on the above link, its not displaying for me on the post


----------



## feorag

Hmm......it showed for me last night - I had a little peek, but I was on my way to bed so didn't post.

Colin, she really looks a little stunner and, although I know nothing about the SOP for Chis, she looks a good one to me! And I love her colour!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Hmm......it showed for me last night - I had a little peek, but I was on my way to bed so didn't post.
> 
> Colin, she really looks a little stunner and, although I know nothing about the SOP for Chis, she looks a good one to me! And I love her colour!


 
It could have been my laptop as its showing now:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Indy is 12 weeks old today. She went for her 2nd vaccination & microchipping. She yelped at the vaccination, & bloody screamed at that horrible microchip needle! Bless her!

She has now officially earned her Chihuahua badge, as both ears are now fully erect!


----------



## feorag

Aw bless her - that microchip needle is a tough 'un! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Shes a very pretty little girl:flrt:
We chip kittens at 9 weeks old and they never react like dogs do, I agree the needle is huge:bash:


----------



## feorag

Shell195 said:


> Shes a very pretty little girl:flrt:
> We chip kittens at 9 weeks old and they never react like dogs do, I agree the needle is huge:bash:


In my experience from vaccinating many kittens, the girls very rarely made a noise and almost every boy squealed like a stuck pig! 

No surprise there then! :roll2: PMSL!!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> In my experience from vaccinating many kittens, the girls very rarely made a noise and almost every boy squealed like a stuck pig!
> 
> No surprise there then! :roll2: PMSL!!


 
Its the same with my friends puppies when they get tattooed, the girls never say a word but the boys cant help but squeal, typical males:lol2:


----------



## Nix

I remember when I had my now nearly 6 year old cat chipped as a wee kitten. She was 8 weeks out, and I blanched a bit when I saw the needle. Things are HUGE. Keiko gave a wee murmur when she was stuck but not too bad considering the comparative sizes! 

I'm not one for small dogs but I can't resist those huge ears! (plus I secretly - or not so - love Sallie's Poppy too). Indy is stunning and the name really suits her. Little girly with attitude


----------



## Zoo-Man

Nix said:


> I remember when I had my now nearly 6 year old cat chipped as a wee kitten. She was 8 weeks out, and I blanched a bit when I saw the needle. Things are HUGE. Keiko gave a wee murmur when she was stuck but not too bad considering the comparative sizes!
> 
> I'm not one for small dogs but I can't resist those huge ears! (plus I secretly - or not so - love Sallie's Poppy too). Indy is stunning and the name really suits her.* Little girly with attitude*


Your not wrong there hun! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Indy had her first walk yesterday! We took her to the park. We took Joe the elderly JRT with us, as a good role model for Indy. She did well, was a bit nervous when she heard traffic, had to be carried across a road, but when we got to the park, she walked most of the way. We bumped into a friend with her 2 old Springer Spaniels, & Indy was calm around them, not scared, just cautious. I managed to snap a few pics.



















Look at Clark, walking her! hehe


----------



## feorag

:gasp: OMG!!! Cuteness overload!!! (Indy - not Clark!:lol

She's soooooooo tiny!!! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195

Awwww she certainly is a cutie:flrt:Clark doesnt look like hes mincing when he walks:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> Awwww she certainly is a cutie:flrt:Clark doesnt look like hes mincing when he walks:lol2:


Haha, he's not the mincer in the relationship! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

:hmm: Now why does that not surprise me??? :hmm:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> :hmm: Now why does that not surprise me??? :hmm:


Ooo, you cheeky mare <bitch slaps>

:lol2:


----------



## Shell195

Zoo-Man said:


> Ooo, you cheeky mare <bitch slaps>
> 
> :lol2:


 
But you said it, Eileen just agreed:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> But you said it, Eileen just agreed:lol2:


Ssshhhhhhhh............


----------



## ami_j

feorag said:


> :hmm: Now why does that not surprise me??? :hmm:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## CE1985F

We have just got back from our first ringcraft class with Indy. Indy did brilliant for her first time. We was told from the 3 judge's that she is perfect on the table standing, we just need to get her walking down the mat as she just dig's her heels in.

After a short break we had some show training were you get asked to walk the triangle etc.... We didn't take part in that this time as indy was soo tired and just wanted to sleep.

After that they line up all the dogs and award best improved and best in show training. Indy got best improved!!! :2thumb::no1::2thumb::no1:

She'll be going again in 2 week's, so will get her walking before then! Then hopfully we can enter her in the matches they do next time.


----------



## Amalthea

That's great news!!


----------



## feorag

Well done Indy! :2thumb:


----------



## CE1985F

Amalthea said:


> That's great news!!





feorag said:


> Well done Indy! :2thumb:


We're soo proud of her!!!


----------



## jazzywoo

aww so cute and she looks so tiny :flrt::flrt:


----------



## ami_j

nice one  hope to hear about her storming up the show ring before long :no1:


----------



## CE1985F

jazzywoo said:


> aww so cute and she looks so tiny :flrt::flrt:


Thank you, we think she'll end up being bigger than her mum. Which is a good thing for showing and breeding from her.



ami_j said:


> nice one  hope to hear about her storming up the show ring before long :no1:


I think you will do soon. We forgot to take some pictures of her tonight to show you all.


----------



## Shell195

Indy the little star:no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man

She was fab! She stands like a pro! We just have to practice her walking on a show lead now. Its because she isnt used to the tighter restraint of wearing & working with a show lead, so having the noose high up behind her ears is all new to her. I was dead proud when she was awarded 'Best Improved' at the end! And to top it all off, we even won a raffle prize, hehe! :no1:


----------



## ami_j

CE1985F said:


> Thank you, we think she'll end up being bigger than her mum. Which is a good thing for showing and breeding from her.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you will do soon. We forgot to take some pictures of her tonight to show you all.


awww clever indy  what fancy name did you give her lol did you take me up on betty crockers tasty buns? :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> awww clever indy  what fancy name did you give her lol did you take me up on betty crockers tasty buns? :lol2:


Haha, alas, no! Her KC name is Lolly's Miracle.


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Haha, alas, no! Her KC name is Lolly's Miracle.


aww thats cute but it aint gonna make me laugh when its read out at crufts now is it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man

ami_j said:


> aww thats cute but it aint gonna make me laugh when its read out at crufts now is it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


My apologies! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> My apologies! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


so you should :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Haha, alas, no! Her KC name is Lolly's Miracle.


Great name choice Colin! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Great name choice Colin! :2thumb:


Thanks hun. It was Clark who thought of it, but Im happy to take his credit, as it will probably be a few days til he notices :lol2:


----------



## CE1985F

feorag said:


> Great name choice *Clark!* :2thumb:


I choose the name! Thanks.



Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks hun. It was Clark who thought of it, but Im happy to take his credit, as it will probably be a few days til he notices :lol2:


Oi :whip::whip:

I did notice but i don't like to reply from my phone!!!


----------



## feorag

:naughty: Tut tut you two! :lol2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen

awwww what a cute n very true name :flrt:


----------



## CE1985F

*Suprised!!*

Over the past few day while walking Indy and Lolly, i have been quite suprised at the number of scally's (the one's that normally have a penis extention on a lead with them) stopping us to admire them and ask us questions about them!!! Normally we just get the scally's walking past, laughing and saying you got a rat on a lead!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Indy went to her second ringcraft class tonight. She did well, & actually walked this time instead of digging her heels in like last time. After some training, Clark entered her into the puppy (under 6 months) match. She did great, walked well, & came second............................................out of 2 puppies! :lol2: She is improving nicely, we just need to try to get her to be a bit more social around other dogs.


----------



## feorag

:lol2: That's happened to me a lot when showing my cats - I even had one that came 2nd out of 1, so you should worry! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> :lol2: That's happened to me a lot when showing my cats - I even had one that came 2nd out of 1, so you should worry! :lol2:


Wow, thats either a pretty special cat, or a pretty 'special' organiser! :lol2:


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Wow, thats either a pretty special cat, or a pretty 'special' organiser! :lol2:


Sadly neither - a cr*p quality cat in a quality pet show - but I didn't care, she enjoyed it and I did.

It actually happens a lot at cat shows, if a judge doesn't think a cat is worthy of a first place, then he/she can withhold the 1st prize and award 2nd. I've even seen classes were 1st and 2nd were withheld and the cat was placed 3rd out of 1!!! :gasp:

It was Kosta, Luna's mother and Barry and I lol'd at one miscellaneous class I mean miscellaneous!!! (which are really nothing more than fun classes) when Kosta came 3rd out of 7, but the first was withheld, so what did that say about the 7 kittens in the class???


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Sadly neither - a cr*p quality cat in a quality pet show - but I didn't care, she enjoyed it and I did.
> 
> It actually happens a lot at cat shows, if a judge doesn't think a cat is worthy of a first place, then he/she can withhold the 1st prize and award 2nd. I've even seen classes were 1st and 2nd were withheld and the cat was placed 3rd out of 1!!! :gasp:
> 
> It was Kosta, Luna's mother and Barry and I lol'd at one miscellaneous class I mean miscellaneous!!! (which are really nothing more than fun classes) when Kosta came 3rd out of 7, but the first was withheld, so what did that say about the 7 kittens in the class???


:lol2: madness!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Indy had 2 friends over to play today. They had a good sleep together too.


----------



## feorag

Is that you they're all piled up on Colin?


----------



## Amalthea

That is awfully cute!!


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Is that you they're all piled up on Colin?


No Eileen, they are comfortably perched on Dave, our friend who bred the Boston Terrier pups.


----------



## feorag

The are proper cute - all 3 of them. :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> The are proper cute - all 3 of them. :2thumb:


They certainly are! Indy is only just getting used to them & their bouncy Boston ways.


----------



## Zoo-Man

The latest pics of Indy

"Who, me? I didn't do anything, honest!"









One of her favourite spots for a nap is down Clark's coat (Clark sisn't know I was taking this photo lol)










On the park with her mum Lolly


----------



## feorag

:gasp: My gosh, she's nearly caught up to her mum already! :gasp:


----------



## CE1985F

feorag said:


> :gasp: My gosh, she's nearly caught up to her mum already! :gasp:


They are practically the same size, Indy will defo be bigger than Lolly :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea

I can't believe how big she is!!!!!


----------



## Nix

She just gets better and better Col. Poor Clark, shang hai'ed with a photo!


----------



## Shell195

I will eventually get to meet your 2 girls, just need Steve to be off and the car to be working at the same time:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Nix said:


> She just gets better and better Col. Poor Clark, shang hai'ed with a photo!


:lol2: I got a couple of digs in the arm this morning for posting that!


----------



## Zoo-Man

Shell195 said:


> I will eventually get to meet your 2 girls, just need Steve to be off and the car to be working at the same time:lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## CE1985F

We have been to another ringcraft class tonight with Indy! She did really well and she walked the best we have seen her walk. 

After some training we entered her into the match (Minor puppy class). She came last!!! :gasp::gasp: 

I was pround of her anyways! :no1::no1:


----------



## Shell195

CE1985F said:


> We have been to another ringcraft class tonight with Indy! She did really well and she walked the best we have seen her walk.
> 
> After some training we entered her into the match (Minor puppy class). She came last!!! :gasp::gasp:
> 
> I was pround of her anyways! :no1::no1:


 
I look at showing like this "It doesnt matter were the animal is placed, you always take the best one home"


----------



## feorag

Absolutely true! I just looked at it as an extra way to enjoy my dog or cat whichever I was showing.

We've had some of our most enjoyable days at cat shows on the days when we came home with nothing - but we'd met up with friends we wouldn't see from one show to the next because of the distance apart we lived and it was great to catch up and spend the day together. We made so many good friends through showing our animals that have remained friends to this day.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Very true Shell & Eileen! Its nice meeting other doggy people, seeing some nice dogs & some breeds not generally seen on the local park. Tonight I've never seen so many Shiba Inus in one room!


----------



## feorag

The community centre where we hold our cat club meetings does ringcraft in their main hall on the same night and I'm always having a peep at the various dogs that are there.

I took Leo to ringcraft in Hampshire with Steph (his breeder) and his brother who she was intending to show. Of course I couldn't show Leo cos he was a longhair, but I took him just for the socialisation, because he was nearly 4 months when I got him and he'd really only been in her garden so socialisation was very important for him.


----------



## MRS MURPH

Shell195 said:


> I look at showing like this "It doesnt matter were the animal is placed, you always take the best one home"


I'll second that. Keep up the good work guys, Indy is doing fantastic :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

MRS MURPH said:


> I'll second that. Keep up the good work guys, Indy is doing fantastic :2thumb:


Aww thanks Kerry! We are really enjoying ringcraft & meeting others with the same interest. Indy is progressing well, we just need to get her walking with her tail up properly.


----------



## feorag

It'll come when she realises what you expect of her. She seems such a happy little critter that I'm sure her tail will come up once she's used to everything.

My male Afghan Hound he was always frightened of men and when I first started showing, when I put him in "show position" I had to kneel on one knee beside him and put my other knee under his belly because if it was a male judge he would start leaning back and dropping down until he was lying, so my knee kept him reasonably upright :roll:. Once the judge had approached and had "hands on" he would stand brilliantly. Eventually he began to realise that the approaching male meant no harm and what was expected of him and I could put him in position, drop the lead and step back and he would stand like a rock. It's a learning curve.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> It'll come when she realises what you expect of her. She seems such a happy little critter that I'm sure her tail will come up once she's used to everything.
> 
> My male Afghan Hound he was always frightened of men and when I first started showing, when I put him in "show position" I had to kneel on one knee beside him and put my other knee under his belly because if it was a male judge he would start leaning back and dropping down until he was lying, so my knee kept him reasonably upright :roll:. Once the judge had approached and had "hands on" he would stand brilliantly. Eventually he began to realise that the approaching male meant no harm and what was expected of him and I could put him in position, drop the lead and step back and he would stand like a rock. It's a learning curve.


Thanks for that Eileen. I am sure Indy will soon start to trot like a show pro, I just think she is still a bit overwhelmed by all the strange dogs around her.


----------



## feorag

Well she's still a baby really isn't she, bless! :flrt:

She needs to enjoy it imao, before her tail will come up cos that's what tails are for isn't it - to say "look at me, I'm happy" and maybe at the minute there's still too much going on for her to totally relax yet.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> Well she's still a baby really isn't she, bless! :flrt:
> 
> She needs to enjoy it imao, before her tail will come up cos that's what tails are for isn't it - to say "look at me, I'm happy" and maybe at the minute there's still too much going on for her to totally relax yet.


Yep, I agree. She does bring it up, just not as high as is liked.


----------



## CE1985F

Which is Lolly and which is Indy? (Jaime can't guess!!!)


----------



## feorag

Indy on the left and Lolly on the right??? I've amended that because I've just realised that I transposed their names - I should have said daughter on the left and mother on the right!!! Too many distractions - my grandchildren are here. :roll:

They do look like peas in a pod!:lol2:


----------



## MRS MURPH

I'ld go with Indy on the left!


----------



## Shell195

feorag said:


> Indy on the left and Lolly on the right??? I've amended that because I've just realised that I transposed their names - I should have said daughter on the left and mother on the right!!! Too many distractions - my grandchildren are here. :roll:
> 
> They do look like peas in a pod!:lol2:


 
I agree, Indy left and Lolly right


----------



## Zoo-Man

Yep, your all correct! :2thumb:

Indy is now ever so slightly bigger than her mum!


----------



## ami_j

Zoo-Man said:


> Yep, your all correct! :2thumb:
> 
> Indy is now ever so slightly bigger than her mum!


i got it right first on facebook :no1:


----------



## Postcard

CE1985F said:


> Over the past few day while walking Indy and Lolly, i have been quite suprised at the number of scally's (*the one's that normally have a penis extention on a lead with them*) stopping us to admire them and ask us questions about them!!! Normally we just get the scally's walking past, laughing and saying you got a rat on a lead!


:lol2: Such a brilliant description.
If she brings up her tail when out trotting in the park perhaps you could train a verbal marker (e.g. 'Trotting!') which might speed things up?

I'm sure it will come up in time when she's a bit more chilled! :2thumb:


----------



## Nix

Glad to hear she is coming on Col. Yay, she is so much like her mother! You'll have to bring her with you the next time we meet at Sallie's ...er hi Sal...hope you don't mind but Nix insisted...LOL


----------



## Zoo-Man

Nix said:


> Glad to hear she is coming on Col. Yay, she is so much like her mother! You'll have to bring her with you the next time we meet at Sallie's ...er hi Sal...hope you don't mind but Nix insisted...LOL


Haha, I'd be worried that Oreo would think she was a mouse & try to eat her! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man

annabel said:


> :lol2: Such a brilliant description.
> If she brings up her tail when out trotting in the park perhaps you could train a verbal marker (e.g. 'Trotting!') which might speed things up?
> 
> I'm sure it will come up in time when she's a bit more chilled! :2thumb:


We use the 'walk on' command when she is to walk proudly in show mode, but as you say, it will probably come as her confidence grows.


----------



## feorag

Zoo-Man said:


> Indy is now ever so slightly bigger than her mum!


I can see that and that's no bad thing, especially if you're planning to have a litter from her - hopefully she'll manage a bit better than her mum if she's bigger.


----------



## Zoo-Man

feorag said:


> I can see that and that's no bad thing, especially if you're planning to have a litter from her - hopefully she'll manage a bit better than her mum if she's bigger.


Yes hun, we are glad that Indy is going to be bigger than her mum, for showing & to make it better for any future breeding.


----------



## CE1985F

The entry form for Indy's first show has been sent off. It is at Rossendale on May 14th.

Next week i'll send her second entry off for Great Harwood on the bank holiday monday at the end of may.

:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Some pics from the other day



















Indy settling down for a nap with her mum Lolly & auntie Daisy










Indy giving daddy Clark a kiss


----------



## feorag

Lovely photos Colin! :2thumb:

She really is very pretty! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea

So cute!!!


----------



## Shell195

Awww shes a really beautiful little girl:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Thanks guys! x


----------



## Elina

I just can't believe how much she has grown! She looks so much like her Mum they could be twins!
How is the show dog 'stuff' going
-
Elina


----------



## Zoo-Man

Elina said:


> I just can't believe how much she has grown! She looks so much like her Mum they could be twins!
> How is the show dog 'stuff' going
> -
> Elina


Hi hun. Indy is now just taller than her mum, & still has a touch of growing to go. Her show training is going well, she has improved a lot, & her tail is now carried high when she walks. She is a bit fidgety when stacked on the table, but she is doing great for a 5 month old.


----------



## CE1985F

This picture was taken by somebody at Honley Agricultural Show on 11th June and put on the Show's website!


----------

